# Your realistic Suns draft board?



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I thought it'd be a cool and interesting to see top 5 or so players you want us to draft. Make it realistic and in the range of who we can actually get.

I'll list mine soon


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Rajon Rondo, James White, Hilton Armstrong, Sergio Rodriguez, Thabo Sefolosha


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

1. Hilton Armstrong
2. Josh Boone 
3. Shawne Williams 
4. Quincy Douby 
5. Kyle Lowry


I also wouldn't mind taking a look at Hassan Adams and Ronnie Brewer.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

1.Rando
2.Hassan Adams
3.Maurice Ager 
4.Guillermo Diaz 
5.James White

I want athletes.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

1. Sergio Rodriguez
2. Rajon Rondo
3. Hilton Armstrong

Sergio i really want us to get, but we would have to move down most likely. He looks like he would fit really well into our system, and be great to backup Nash. While Nash also teaches him to be the leader of the future Suns. I think this is the move we have to make.

Here's a video of Sergio. Make your decision

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBa0dqhRdas&search=Sergio Rodriguez

I also think Diaz and Thabo Sefolosha would also fit.


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

IF the Suns keep their picks, I would like them to take one of my top five.

1. Hilton Armstrong
2. Sergio Rodriguez 
3. Kyle Lowry
4. Saer Sene 
5. Quincy Douby


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

BootyKing said:


> 1. Sergio Rodriguez
> 2. Rajon Rondo
> 3. Hilton Armstrong
> 
> ...



That Sergio looks quite good. I definately agree with him being a good backup for Nash. If Nash took him under his wing, man that kid has a bright future.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

sergio looks like he would fit the suns' system quite well. only knock i have against him is his size, or lack thereof. kid looks skinnier than shaun livingston. people like cassell, billiups, terry or anyone are going to be backing him down in the post all day.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

Yea probably Sergio Rodriguez.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

We need to grab at least one more athletic wing that can play a style similar to Shawn Marion.

We need another guy who we can send at Josh Howard type players. 

HASSAN ADAMS; welcome to the desert.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Senegal bigman Saer Sene's stock is on the rise. According to contacts, Phoenix is so high on him that they may consider packaging their two picks to move up for him.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Artestify! said:


> Senegal bigman Saer Sene's stock is on the rise. According to contacts, Phoenix is so high on him that they may consider packaging their two picks to move up for him.



BOOOO! hope it's a smoke screen


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> BOOOO! hope it's a smoke screen


Yeh i hope so too. Unless the Suns have seen something we havent. I really think a point guard and Hilton Armstrong of Josh Boone would be alot better.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

BootyKing said:


> Yeh i hope so too. Unless the Suns have seen something we havent. I really think a point guard and Hilton Armstrong of Josh Boone would be alot better.



yeah, they could at least be solid and contribute now. That would be pretty awesome if got both of them haha. But I don't want that kind of project. I don't care about upside THAT much, Seriously, how good could he end up being? And it's funny because a lot of people put him in mocks for us, and I always thought they were just being lazy, thinking, "ah he's a big tall athletic foreign kid lets just stick him with the Suns, they need size." And we may end up actually taking him? lol


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

I want them to pick one of the above.
1. Hilton Armstrong
2. Sergio Rodriguez 
3. Kyle Lowry
4. Saer Sene 
5. Quincy Douby


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dynamic said:


> I want them to pick one of the above.
> 1. Hilton Armstrong
> 2. Sergio Rodriguez
> 3. Kyle Lowry
> ...


um, are you serious?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> um, are you serious?


I think he meant "want_ed_".


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol ah makes more sense


----------

